# Chattahoochee county georgia lease



## DLS (Aug 29, 2005)

*"CHATTAHOOCHEE "  county georgia  Deer ,Hogs, Turkeys.*

  This is an established club, 9 th season . Pin system. easy access . 5 members. $550.00 ea. 350 acres.Next door  3 sides are NEVER hunted ..old grumpy man that has NO hunting owns LOTS OF LAND!! & keeps it posted --great for us!! other side old club 3500 acres. never bother us! we have a dry camp. I carry 55 gal drums of water. & have a generator.. works great!we could get water & electricity but just haven't done it. both are there close by. we have a cook house & bunkhouse ..  just need cleaned up ( I have a coachman I sleep in.. cussita is 2 miles away food gas Etc!! fun camp & place to hunt! ft benning is 3 miles to south Columbus Ga. is 10 miles to the  south. Good road access 4 lane all the way. I-185, us 520 / 280 &  US 27  corridor "Z" .  We have Good deer  , hogs in the fall & loads of turkeys. E-MAIL ME at. dellwoodkennel@gmail.com


----------



## DLS (Aug 29, 2005)

2004


----------



## DLS (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## DLS (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## DLS (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## DLS (Aug 29, 2005)

2005


----------



## DLS (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## DLS (Aug 29, 2005)

Well every thing is growing . looks good!


----------



## DLS (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## DLS (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## DLS (Oct 9, 2005)

*Food plots are jumping!*

There was a month long drought but the storms have saved the day.


----------



## DLS (Oct 17, 2005)

food plots are up deer are tearing them up... but we need rain BADLY!!


----------

